# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Albumi fotografik >  Fotografi kujtimesh

## Xhenet.M.S.

*Vendosa te postoj disa fotografi te mara nga une,
fotografi per ti thene dimrit mirupafshim,dhe mir se erdhe pranver.

Les alpe.*

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

....................................

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

..........................

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

.................................

----------


## PeterPan

Sueda shume te bukura fotot,te lumte.


ps: a jeni ju ne foto ktu siper?

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

.............................

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Flm Peter Pan,po une jam.

Toni007 spo ndegjoj radio por po mbroj veshet nga te ftohti.*

----------


## valdetshala

> *Vendosa te postoj disa fotografi te mara nga une,
> fotografi per ti thene dimrit mirupafshim,dhe mir se erdhe pranver.
> 
> Les alpe.*



Kjo foto e dyte shume e mrekullueshme, e pa papërshkrueshme, sa afër maleve ......

----------


## PeterPan

> *Flm Peter Pan,po une jam.
> 
> Toni007 spo ndegjoj radio por po mbroj veshet nga te ftohti.*


Komplimete Sueda,jeni nje vajze e bukur.
Te uroj fat dhe lumturi ne dashuri dhe gjithashtu ne jeten tande ne pergjithsi.

je artiste edhe me ba fotografia.

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

.............................

----------


## Daja-GONI

> .............................


Po ti o dreq edhe fotografe e mire qenke.

Shume foto te bukura, per deshire timen mund te vazhdosh pa fund...

----------


## fattlumi

*Pergezime Sueda,per fotot*  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

> Po ti o dreq edhe fotografe e mire qenke.
> 
> Shume foto te bukura, per deshire timen mund te vazhdosh pa fund...


*Daja Gjoni burr shqiptar
qe vlerson nje vajz te ngrat
pak si engjell e pak si dreq
shprehi ndenjat ne cdo moment.

Nderimet e mia me shumeeeeeeeee faleminderime.*

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

Eskurzion me shkoll. :Lulja3:

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

............................

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

Qeshja por sisha e lumtur,kur me kujtohej se keta arme bejn viktima.

----------


## alem_de

> .................................


Bravo Sueda,na mahnice me keto Foto te jashte zakonshme,Te lumte.

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

......................

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

........................

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

> Bravo Sueda,na mahnice me keto Foto te jashte zakonshme,Te lumte.


*Falemderit i nderuar,Respekt.*

----------

